# Prom dress accessories?



## jadeCblack (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay, so this is my first time going to prom or anything of that nature. So I'm not entirely sure of what I'm doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kinda going for that elegant but yet 'look at me!' kind of look. I've already got my dress and my shoes picked out. But I cant figure out what accessories to wear with it. And also, what kind of make up should i wear? Any help, girls?
Oh, and the dress is open back, if that helps


----------



## katana (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow! What a gorgeous dress!!! You will look fabulous in it!

I would keep the makeup look in the natural tone range, golds, taupes, nudes.....

As for accesssories I would have a look for diamond like ones, a simple necklace and diamond earrings. Nothing to over the top as the dress is incredible on its own.

If you are unable to find anything with a diamond look then a very simple pearl necklace would work.

(Similar to this)





Seriously though, that dress and shoes are absolutely gorgeous! You will have to post some after pics for us!


----------



## Sarah8708 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh, what an amazing dress!

I think you should have discrete jewlery, since the dress is to amazing by itself. Maybe a simple bracelet and diamond earings. 

I would not put on a necklace because of the bling which is already on the dress.

I agree with the comment above about the make up, golds in the eyeshadow would look really nice.

Hope you have a nice prom!

/Sarah


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

That dress is very pageant (think Miss America pageant). It would lovely with those shoes, a large rhinestone bracelet that matches the rhinestones on the dress and large drop earrings. No necklace because it's too much. If it was a strapless dress then a necklace.


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 17, 2012)

That dress is *gorgeous*!!  I would wear simple earrings and a matching bracelet.

I hope your prom is amazing! â˜…


----------



## isa170 (Feb 29, 2012)

Second the no necklace. Dresses with that kind of neckline don't work with necklaces...


----------

